# Olives and such...



## oldcoot (Mar 22, 2003)

Carnivore has mentioned the Food Channel, which reminds me of a recent Emeril Live episode featuring Olives.

That in turn reminded me of two tales I think you may enjoy.

Almost 50 years ago, when our oldest boy was but two, we decied to celebrate his birthday at the best local restaurant (which rally wasn't much).  BW, not a seamstress, made a rather nice little suit with bow tie for the lad., just for the occasion.  And off we went - later than we should have, so the restaurant was devoid of patrons when we arrived.

At the table, the kid was offered, and took a menu roughly twice his size, which he proceeded to peruse most seriously - upside down.  All the while sitting quite properly in a provided high chair.

When the waitress asked for our orders, I gave BW's and mine, then turned to the kid,m asking what he'd like.  I quote:  "I'll have the same as you, Dad".  (Steak, baked potato, tossed green salad with Roquesfort dressing - and it had a couple of un-pitted green olives with it)

His birthday, so he got what he ordered.  All went well - I cut his steak for him, but otherwise he was on his own.  He didn't spill a thing, and used his napkin judiciously.  Then came a tug at my sleeve.

I turned to him, asking what he wanted.  He spoke, trying not to open his mouth, but conveying to me - barely - that the olive had a seed in it - what should he do?  I said. "What do you think yoou  should do?" and pretended to turn away, leaving him to his own devices.  He thought a moment, then picked up his fork, put it to his lips, and pushed the olive pit out through closed lips onto the fork, and placed the pit back on the salad plate.

I, my wife, and the two waitresses who witnessed this all nearly fainted!  No idea where that level of decorum came from.  (Would that his manners today were as good!)


Some years later, when my daughter was about ten, the family was visiting Mission San Fernando out in "The Valley".  As we strolled through the courtyard, my daughter noticed the trees laden with ripe, black olives.  "Daddy, do you think they'd mind if I ate one?"  Forcing back a chuckle, I assured her it would be o.k.  (I was a cruel father!)

Only those of you who have tried an olive off the tree can appreciate that.  It has long been a mystery to me how Man ever learned to eat the darned things!  My best guess is that, being native to the Mediterranean area, some fell in the ocean and were thoroughly brine soaked before washing ashore..


----------



## carnivore (Mar 22, 2003)

good stories!

my first olive was in a dirty martini (if that tells you anything about me), and i've hated them ever since.
they look so good, though...


----------



## Coco (Mar 22, 2003)

I love olives of any sort, but _especially_ in a dirty martini.


----------



## carnivore (Mar 22, 2003)

my rule of thumb on all foods i don't like:
i will eat it if it's soaked in bourbon, deep fried, then covered with gravy.

in case i hadn't mentioned it, i don't have the healthiest of diets....


----------



## starrleicht (Mar 23, 2003)

Olives..wish I could eat those things. How do you all use them in cooking so maybe the taste wouldn't be so intense??  Especially black olives..


----------



## Coco (Mar 23, 2003)

Not sure there is a way to use them that would make the flavour less intense. From what I hear, olives are like oysters; you either love them or hate them, and if you hate them, there's no way to start liking them.

You might try rinsing them before use, and dicing them smaller than the rest of us olive lovers do.(I like them whole) Or start by using a mild black olive tapenade(you can buy some at the deli) But if you don't like them, skip it. Eat the things you like!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 23, 2003)

I love most olives - especially kalamata - but I absolutely detest Putannesca Sauce - YUCKO!!!!  I don't know HOW anyone can eat it unless they just like the story about how the sauce originated      I wish I liked martinis - just to get the olives!! LOL

Oldcoot - that was a GREAT story - when my son was two we went to a local Italian restaurant - the waitress went around the table asking what we all wanted, when she got to my son he said 10 olives (they were huge pitted black olives).  When she brought them he held up both hands, eyes on the waitress, where she promptly placed each olive on a finger - it's like they had rehearsed it or something - I guess she had kids!!


----------

